
Show HN: Catvent – an advent calendar with cats - perjor
Https://catvent.jordypereira.be
======
benj111
Why a 25th window? If you're that into cats, you'd surely be receiving many,
many cat pictures on Christmas anyway.

~~~
porphyrogene
It also begins a day before the advent began.

~~~
benj111
Ok didn't notice that.

I assume cats use a slightly different calendar, where cat December starts a
day early?

